# Tidepool closed loop app submitted to the American FDA



## Amity Island (Jan 22, 2021)

Tidepool, an open-source diabetes non-profit company has submitted its automated insulin dosing app – called Tidepool Loop — for iPhone to the American Federal Drugs Administration (FDA) for review for the management of Type 1 diabetes. This is being presented as an interoperable automated glycaemic controller (iAGC).









						Tidepool Loop (closed loop app) submitted to FDA - Desang Diabetes Services
					

Tidepool, an open-source diabetes non-profit company has submitted its automated insulin dosing app – called Tidepool Loop — for iPhone to the American Federal Drugs Administration (FDA) for review for the management of Type 1 diabetes. This is being presented as an interoperable automated...



					www.desang.net


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 24, 2021)

Ah! Glad to see this has happened. They were planning this when I saw them present at ‘rise of the machines’ several years ago.


----------



## Essex (Dec 4, 2021)

I am looking into this software after looking for GNU GPL software and stumbling upon it
From their guide on my meter I found a micro USB port I hadnt noticed on my little Contour Next, which made me VERY happy  - Now I can play 

Anyway, did you see this?
Dont know if its relevent / old news to Diabetes UK, but thought I would share anyway


----------



## Essex (Dec 4, 2021)

Got the Android APP, but the PC app has to be Windows, or Mac, not Linux unfortunately,
But I use Win for work (dual boot on my laptop) so still OK
I will have a play 
Is this software / app well known?


----------

